# Care plan??



## Ruth Goode (Sep 9, 2011)

I will have a meeting at Nursery on Tuesday to confirm when Carly can start her pre school and to agree on a care plan so please can you give me any suggestions what to included in her care plan, I like to make sure we have covered everything. 
Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth, JDRF's schools pack may be of some use:

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=215&sectionTitle=In+Schools

I'll move this to the parents section as it may quickly get lost on the general messageboard - hopefully, some of the other parents will be able to advise on a Care Plan


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok thank you Northener


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello again - we just went to our first meeting this morning with the nursery, school headmistress and DSN. It was really positive and we came away so pleased.


Millie's care plan still in process of tweeking but basically covers:

A little information about T1 D
The functions of the pump they need to know about in step by step format which will back up the training the teachers will recieve. i.e how to give a bolus (as she will be offered a snack mid morning with the other kids.)
It also includes step by step on treating high and low blood glucose levels plus symptoms to look out for.
Also step by step on testing BGs.
When to contact us the parents.
At the end there is a list of equipment that will be needed at nursery i.e.
sharps bin, BG and ketone testing kit, injection pen as back up to pump, supply of hypo treatments, pump equipment.

Let me know if you think we might have missed something too, and good luck with your meeting. Millie doesn't start til 12th Oct but they have asked me to come in a few times with her before this so we pop in next Wed morning so they can see her and the pump etc.. She is really excited about it


----------



## Barb3234 (Sep 9, 2011)

As a nursery school owner, with a very strong interest in little ones getting the most out of their nursery years can i just say;  although of course it is vital that the nursery has all practical diabetes information available and i applaud the efficiency which has been shown. Remember to focus on Millie as just a special little girl starting a big adventure. We have had lots of special needs children over the years and some with some very serious illnesses and i always ask parents to tell me at least 6 things about their child that does not relate to their illness/disability. 

Just a thought, please don't think me interfering, I wish Millie the very best for a happy time at nursery.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course that has never been over-looked and the first things we filled in for the nursery were all about her and things in her own words, but only mentioning care plans here since this is what the thread is about. I would never see anyone as an illness let alone my own child.


----------



## Barb3234 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry, I've obviously offended which I truly didn't mean to.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 10, 2011)

Barb3234 said:


> Sorry, I've obviously offended which I truly didn't mean to.



No worries I can see you were only trying to help, is a sensitive issue for me and been a tough week - sorry too x


----------



## Barb3234 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Ruth, you've put my mind at rest. xx


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 10, 2011)

Care plan is priority to me, Carly never been to a nursery or with a childminder and only we the family have been caring for her since she was dx.  Now she's at pre school age this is the first time I have to put trust in someone else so that's why I'm getting a care plan agreed to make sure she will be looked after, tested and treated because she is only 3 and can't do it all herself.
I have seen on this forum some bad things happened to children at schools or these at works.  I refuse to let this happened to my daughter, I'll do all to make sure she is taken care of and lead a normal life.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank Hanmillmum  I'll let you know what else we have covered in care plan.   Carly still on 4 - 5 injections a day, I will let Carly go to nursery for couple of hours and then increase to 5 hours a day once we are all happy  -  to start with I will go in nursery to show them how to test and treat her then we will watch them do it themselves once they are able to do it all, DSN will signed them a certificate


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 10, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> Thank Hanmillmum  I'll let you know what else we have covered in care plan.   Carly still on 4 - 5 injections a day, I will let Carly go to nursery for couple of hours and then increase to 5 hours a day once we are all happy  -  to start with I will go in nursery to show them how to test and treat her then we will watch them do it themselves once they are able to do it all, DSN will signed them a certificate



Cheers, Millie will be going for 3 hrs every morning, they have a structured snack at 10am which is fruit and a drink (water or milk) they said they can let me know in advance to work out the carbs for them so it can be covered with the insulin bolus. Pleased about timing of snack being right in the middle of the morn so not interfering with lunch or the breakfast potential spikes etc
Is a big trust issue allowing others responsibility, especially knowing it is such a fine balance to keep them relatively stable! I couldn't emphasize enough at the meeting that she won't get all she can out of it if her bloods are all over the place, and the seriousness of at if to high or too low, since being so young often can't say (we've picked up some nasty hypos without symptoms, v scary!). Fall down with the pump is she can quickly go into DKA if a problem with cannula, hoping other little hands don't get caught up in the tubing    Although DSN doing teaching sessions, I too am going in until I feel ok and they are confident and competent in looking after her.
It nice to know someone else in the same boat and we can help each with suggestions, keep us posted how you are getting on. x


----------



## MumOfType1Daughter (Sep 15, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> I will have a meeting at Nursery on Tuesday to confirm when Carly can start her pre school and to agree on a care plan so please can you give me any suggestions what to included in her care plan, I like to make sure we have covered everything.
> Thank you


My daughter is 11, and was diagnosed 18 months ago.  However, whilst the Care Plan helped enormously, I can recommend that you visit the JDRF website, and request some little pocket guides (free) and ask them (or give them yourself) to ANYONE who might be involved with your daughter.  There are alot of myths and preconceptions out there, and these guides are brilliant, simple factual overviews of Type 1, plus they have a quick guide on How To Treat a Hypo.  Can't have too many of these knocking around a staff room!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 15, 2011)

Good suggestion thanks, will have a look too, and a warm welcome to the forum from me!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 17, 2011)

Just a update, Carly went to Nursery on Thursday for an hour while we waited in waiting room just like other parents in case a new child get unsettled and Carly loved it there so she went again yesterday for an hour.

Next week we will start 2 hours, rather concerned now becuase she went in Nursery at 10.8 and after an hour she came out at 3.9, asking me for biscuits which she didnt ask the staffs!! :-( Guess I may have to check her after an hour before she stay another hour.

DSN coming in to train the staffs how to test and treat Carly next week, once they are trained then we will start a care plan.


----------

